# Cafe Calabria



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Cafe Calabria

1745 Commercial Drive, Vancouver

BC, Canada

Ok, so today I went over to the Drive again to go to a cafe I spotted while walking last weekend. It was just packed, and seemingly was an Italian hotspot for a casual lunch and coffee. And I was right. The vibe was amazing. ...

More...


----------

